# A morte lenta do gelo eterno



## ecobcg (9 Jul 2008 às 19:57)

Encontrei uma reportagem multimédia interessante no JN.
Ainda não li tudo, pelo que não vi se existe alguma falha nessa reportagem. De qualquer modo, aqui fica:


http://jn.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=963772


----------



## Thomar (9 Jul 2008 às 23:39)

ecobcg disse:


> Encontrei uma reportagem multimédia interessante no JN.
> Ainda não li tudo, pelo que não vi se existe alguma falha nessa reportagem. De qualquer modo, aqui fica:
> 
> http://jn.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=963772



Já dei uma vista de olhos. 

Mas deixo aqui três observaçôes:

*1º* Não consegui ver o vídeo (não sei se alguém teve o mesmo problema).

*2º *Facto curioso (na infografia) o dos episódios do aquecimento global mais significativos terem ocorrido há sensivelmente mais de 3.000 anos, respectivamente nos anos 890 e 1170 a.c.

*3º *Na infografia parece-me claramente haver um engano nos mapas mostrados, pois o mapa de 2007 apresenta uma área de degelo na Gronelândia superior ao intervalo previsto de 2010-2030, quando a legenda diz exactamente o contrário.


----------

